# Does Coke have good confirmation? Any faults? Good things?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

His shoulder is quite upright and his neck is set high
Plenty of depth through the girth
Front legs look ok from what i can see
Back is not a bad length either
Steepish slope to the croup but otherwise very lovely hindquarters
Hind legs come off a bit posty in those photos but overall a fairly handsomely built fellow


----------



## velocitycowgirl (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thanks!*



lilruffian said:


> His shoulder is quite upright and his neck is set high
> Plenty of depth through the girth
> Front legs look ok from what i can see
> Back is not a bad length either
> ...


Thank you! Does he have a good body for barrel racing, you think? I mean he does do extremely well at it obviously, and he is cutting bred, but by leg-means and the way his body is built, do you think he can keep doing this another decade? Do his hocks look okay..?


----------



## horsegirlalex (Jan 23, 2013)

WOW! he is so stunning <3

to me his neck looks a good length, the lower length of the neck is rightly around half of the upper, and not too thin!
his topline looks good as well, and his croup does not lay too low which is good as well. but could be a little more rounded
like lil ruffian said, i deffinately do see the uprightness in his shoulder, which wont cause any problems it is just a slight flaw!
i do see a little bit of sickle hock in him though, which you asked about
personally i think he could do barrels for a while! maybe not a decade haha, but a good enough time
how old is he and what breed is he if i may ask??


----------



## horsegirlalex (Jan 23, 2013)

horsegirlalex said:


> WOW! he is so stunning <3
> 
> to me his neck looks a good length, the lower length of the neck is rightly around half of the upper, and not too thin!
> his topline looks good as well, and his croup does not lay too low which is good as well. but could be a little more rounded
> ...


so im just gonna quote myself here because i have made a mistake! he is not sickle hocked, he is just standing under himself a little there! 
what made me double back was that last picture (which i viewed the most) and i thought the black end of his tail was part of his hocks haha!
giving me the wrong impression 
apologies!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

BTW, it's Conf*o*rmation.
I agree about the upright shoulder, which makes the trot choppier. What I see is your time training--good attitude--and your attention to his feeding and grooming. Take a bow for that!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Agree with what has been said so far EXCEPT his front legs. He is back at the knee AND tied in at the knee and quite light boned in front for his body size. 

He may be fast enough to barrel race but he may not hold up as speed increases and he advances. his toes are being left too long both front and rear and this put more stress on the tendons and being back at the knee. 

He looks to have a pretty good dose of halter breeding in him. Do you have his pedigree?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm...interesting stuff going on here. He does have eye appeal however he lacks balance in the fact that his neck is shorter, ties in really high and does not really match the length shown in his his body. He's very light boned in the front cannons and I agree with Elana about the tied-in knee. He's carrying some nice body, so those light boned cannons are a concern. He should be carrying more dense bone up front. He's got a great hip that shows some power for timed event. What I do like is the level topline. I would not call his conformation impeccable because I have yet to see an impeccably conformed horse anywhere. Every horse has an issue....but what I look for is overall balance first. He does lack balance...but does have right stuff for time event due to "form to function" for THAT event...yet is very slight of bone for the endurance of a prolonged career in timed event....hence the lack of balance. Not sure if that made any sense...but it did in my head....LOL.


----------



## hca (Jan 27, 2013)

He is pretty but why cant you halter show a barrel racing horse?


----------



## velocitycowgirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! He is a 15.0hh 9 year old Quarter Horse, cutting bred. He is grandson of Smart Little Lena. He runs 15 and 16 second barrels and he is a high point pole bender.


----------



## velocitycowgirl (Jan 21, 2013)

I have him trimmed once every two months and have special barrel shoes on him, so his feet are DEFINITELY well-done. The man that shoes him shoes a lot of the rodeo horses in my area and he has been shoeing for 40+ years. So, his feet are extremely well done. But other than that, he does not have any halter breeding at all. He is completely cutting bred. Pedigree here: Smart Coke Merada Quarter Horse


----------



## velocitycowgirl (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know why not, I guess I just don't have the mind for halter showing or the time for it. I prefer to be on the horse and going fast.


----------

